# popcorn ceiling contain asbestos?



## gp1200 (Jul 18, 2011)

I had scraped down a ceiling in the bathroom and bedroom in a house that was built in 1979. I was wondering,after I've already done it, if this stuff could contain asbestos? It has the little white styrofoam balls and came off quite easily. I am now concerned I could have put myself at risk if it was asbestos. The house was built by my grandpa in 1979, he had built 200+ homes. If anyone would know thatd be great. Thanks


----------



## nealtw (Jul 18, 2011)

I think some products do. I would have it checked before I did any more. Keep in mind people who were efected health wise worked with asbestos for years.


----------



## CharlieO (Jul 18, 2011)

Well you should not have an issue, because asbestos was band from use in wall & ceiling coatings in the US in 1977!


----------



## TxBuilder (Jul 18, 2011)

CharlieO said:


> Well you should not have an issue, because asbestos was band from use in wall & ceiling coatings in the US in 1977!



You're also supposed to bury anything over 4amps, in my area, in conduit 18inches deep, but they didn't on my house.

People cut corners. I mean they just found out not too long ago a ton of houses' sheet rock contained asbestos and lead... and they were build not too long ago.


----------



## fi3rymonkey (Jul 20, 2011)

I would get it tested if you have any doubts.  Better to be safe.


----------



## Elia (Jan 23, 2012)

I agree, better safe than sorry!


----------

